# apple trees



## ashby (Jan 26, 2002)

We have frosts until the first week of July, how is the best way to protect the buds on the trees from freezing, we have had one small crop of apples in ten years because the of the frost.

Thank you.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 26, 2002)

Coveing and smoke pots. But this is not economilcy viable on a for a few trees.

Look into a more hardy variety of apple.


----------

